# Soekris/alix board for DNS



## javajox (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello,

   I'm going to build a FreeBSD BIND DNS server it will not have many zones, but the domain that it'll handle will be popular, think so  I need to make a choice from the following hardware :

*Choice 1 :* Soerkis net5501-70, CPU AMD Geode LX 500MHz, 512Mb RAM, more info http://www.soekris.com/net5501.htm

*Choice 2 :* Alix2d2, CPU AMD Geode LX 500MHz, 256MB RAM, more info http://www.pcengines.ch/alix2d2.htm

*Choice 3 :* Something else, but not a regular PC, the hardware must not have coolers, HDDs and other components that make noise and are most likely to fail, power consumption not greater than 30W 

 Would you like to help me ?


----------



## J65nko (Mar 7, 2010)

The Alix will do fine, you probably could buy two Alix'es for the price of one Soekris. Running an authoritative nameserver does not require a lot of resources.


----------



## Oko (Mar 7, 2010)

J65nko said:
			
		

> The Alix will do fine, you probably could buy two Alix'es for the price of one Soekris. Running an authoritative nameserver does not require a lot of resources.


And that is exactly what he needs as proper DNS setup requires two machines


----------



## javajox (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you sirs !


----------

